# Kindle FreeTime Unlimited - any feedback?



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone subscribe to this Kindle Fire program for kids yet for $2.99/month?  How does the unlimited access to select books work?  Will you see a button that gives you the option to read it under the FreeTime program - or do you access everything through the FreeTime app?  Any feedback?  Which of the series books are appropriate for 7-8 year olds?


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Your post is the first I've heard of this.  It was only announced... today? I think?  I don't think anyone has had chance just yet.

I got very excited by the idea.  Keeping my 3 book devourers in books in breaking the bank.  So unlimited access to books seemed GREAT!  But I just browsed the selection and it is mostly JUNK.  Dora, Spongebob, Cars.  YUCK!  

I think there might be some gems in there but I can't let it be a free for all.  I still need control over what they have access to.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

CrystalStarr said:


> Your post is the first I've heard of this. It was only announced... today? I think? I don't think anyone has had chance just yet.
> 
> I got very excited by the idea. Keeping my 3 book devourers in books in breaking the bank. So unlimited access to books seemed GREAT! But I just browsed the selection and it is mostly JUNK. Dora, Spongebob, Cars. YUCK!
> 
> I think there might be some gems in there but I can't let it be a free for all. I still need control over what they have access to.


I don't know how old your kids are but it's supposed to be for kids aged 3 to 8, which would explain all the Dora and Spongebob stuff. Even so, there's only just over 1,000 Kindle books for FreeTime, whereas there are over 6,000 titles in the Kindle store for the 4-8 age bracket. I guess, as ever, the publishers had to sign on and not all of them did. Shocker.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

history_lover said:


> I don't know how old your kids are but it's supposed to be for kids aged 3 to 8, which would explain all the Dora and Spongebob stuff. Even so, there's only just over 1,000 Kindle books for FreeTime, whereas there are over 6,000 titles in the Kindle store for the 4-8 age bracket. I guess, as ever, the publishers had to sign on and not all of them did. Shocker.


They are 2 1/2, 5, and 7. We are more into The Boxcar Children, ABC Mysteries, Magic Tree House, The Mouse and the Motorcycle. They ADORE picture books too... especially the toddler. But I go for high quality stuff... not the junk.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

CrystalStarr said:


> They are 2 1/2, 5, and 7. We are more into The Boxcar Children, ABC Mysteries, Magic Tree House, The Mouse and the Motorcycle. They ADORE picture books too... especially the toddler. But I go for high quality stuff... not the junk.


I see... I didn't realize most of the kids in my family liked "junk".


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

history_lover said:


> I see... I didn't realize most of the kids in my family liked "junk".


We are all entitled to our opinion.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Indeed, but I guess some people have more tact than others.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. . . .let's chill, eh?  Thread's supposed to be about a new feature to make kindles even more kid-friendly -- adult snark fighting isn't really appropriate!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

CrystalStarr said:


> We are more into The Boxcar Children, ABC Mysteries, Magic Tree House, The Mouse and the Motorcycle.


My kids are done with these (same age range as yours) and are now into the Narnia books and Little House in the Prairie. With your comment above, I assume there are no series chapter books included in the program? I am not sure what page to look at since as mentioned in my first post, there is no separate button for just FreeTime temporary download (like it has for Prime borrowed books)...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Brownskins said:


> My kids are done with these (same age range as yours) and are now into the Narnia books and Little House in the Prairie. With your comment above, I assume there are no series chapter books included in the program? I am not sure what page to look at since as mentioned in my first post, there is no separate button for just FreeTime temporary download (like it has for Prime borrowed books)...


There's supposed to be a one month free trial. . . .

It's for ages 3 to 8 so not likely to have chapter books.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Brownskins said:


> My kids are done with these (same age range as yours) and are now into the Narnia books and Little House in the Prairie. With your comment above, I assume there are no series chapter books included in the program? I am not sure what page to look at since as mentioned in my first post, there is no separate button for just FreeTime temporary download (like it has for Prime borrowed books)...


Here's the link for everything under FreeTime: http://www.amazon.com/b/?node=6183681011
And from there, if you click on "Kindle Books" you get a list of all ebook titles available with FreeTime: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_5?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%212334093011%2Cn%3A%212334124011%2Cn%3A6183681011%2Cn%3A6183709011&bbn=6183681011&ie=UTF8&qid=1354868579&rnid=6183681011


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Brownskins - check out the free books at Arthur's Bookshelf - lots of free books for the young set including The Hardy Boys, Anne of Green Gables, and others.

http://arthursbookshelf.com/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Brownskins - check out the free books at Arthur's Bookshelf - lots of free books for the young set including The Hardy Boys, Anne of Green Gables, and others.
> 
> http://arthursbookshelf.com/


My concern with that site is that it appears some of those books are still under copyright. I question whether he has the right to distribute them for free. 

I admit I've not researched it, but definitely would before downloading.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^  Hmmm. Didn't know that.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

history_lover said:


> And from there, if you click on "Kindle Books" you get a list of all ebook titles available with FreeTime


Thanks - I guess they don't have any specific "FreeTime" button and you have to use the app to access the FreeTime books. Anyhow, I'm surprised they don't have any chapter books of interest since most kids who love reading start with the series ones when they get to 6 yo, much more 7 or 8.

HappyGuy, I browsed through the link you provided, but most of those we have in print. My kids are not ready for Hardy Boys yet as it already includes topics such as dating, parties, etc. They liked BoxCar and some of the Bobbsey Twins ones though. Will explore further with caution as Ann said.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Brownskins said:


> Thanks - I guess they don't have any specific "FreeTime" button and you have to use the app to access the FreeTime books.


I think there is - those lists just show you what is available and you may be able to buy from there once you sign up - but to access them, I think you need to do it through the FreeTime app:










http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?&docId=1000863021#setup


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

history_lover said:


> I see... I didn't realize most of the kids in my family liked "junk".


I of the opinion if kids are reading it is a good thing. IMO there is no junk


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)

I remember being a young reader and devouring ever 12 1/2 cent comic book that I could get my grubby little hands on. Archie and Superman helped me loved reading! My uncle knew a book store owner, and at the end of the month he could tear off covers and pass me some great "literature". 

Now you folks can guess how old I am.


----------



## BradW (Sep 6, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thread's supposed to be about a new feature to make kindles even more kid-friendly


...or corporate merchandising friendly? Note that Dora, Spongebob, and Cars all have huge merchandising machines behind them who'd love to get kids wanting the latest Dora shirts, sneakers, lunchbox, backpack, party favors, toys, pajamas, ....
You didn't _really_ think someone wanted to give things away for _free_, did you?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BradW said:


> ...or corporate merchandising friendly? Note that Dora, Spongebob, and Cars all have huge merchandising machines behind them who'd love to get kids wanting the latest Dora shirts, sneakers, lunchbox, backpack, party favors, toys, pajamas, ....
> You didn't _really_ think someone wanted to give things away for _free_, did you?


I don't think anyone has suggested it is free. In fact, it's a subscription service. It's called "Free Time" because of the Kindle Free Time app that parents can use to set limits on what kids can do in their free time.


----------

